# Simple Air Filter



## trentwilson43056 (Nov 10, 2015)

Here's a little something wanting to build for a little while now.A facebook friend shared this with me and for my small shop I think it's a simple fix for my needs.My shop is 10x20.Oh and it's made from some old computer desk and tv stand panels I've been keeping.I watch on craigslist under the free stuff catagory for this stuff with the intention of robbing the hardware,knobs,hinges and drawer slides but always disassemble them and keep the panels,even the drawer parts for projects like this.


----------



## difalkner (Nov 27, 2011)

Looks good! I built a similar one last year and it works just fine for me -


----------



## tvman44 (Dec 8, 2011)

I have 2 like this in my 20 x 20 workshop.



trentwilson43056 said:


> Here's a little something wanting to build for a little while now.A facebook friend shared this with me and for my small shop I think it's a simple fix for my needs.My shop is 10x20.Oh and it's made from some old computer desk and tv stand panels I've been keeping.I watch on craigslist under the free stuff catagory for this stuff with the intention of robbing the hardware,knobs,hinges and drawer slides but always disassemble them and keep the panels,even the drawer parts for projects like this.


----------



## trentwilson43056 (Nov 10, 2015)

*Where were you yesterday with these picts?lol*



difalkner said:


> Looks good! I built a similar one last year and it works just fine for me -


Your's is certainly less labor intensive.


----------



## difalkner (Nov 27, 2011)

trentwilson43056 said:


> Your's is certainly less labor intensive.




For filter changes, probably, but they're both likely equally effective for dust control.


----------



## UnisawGuy (Jul 20, 2014)

I use 2 of these in my shop, and have them plugged into switched outlets for my overhead lights. 1 switch has half the overhead lights, 1 fan and a radio. The other switch has the other half of the lights and 1 fan. The switches are on separate circuit breakers.


----------



## difalkner (Nov 27, 2011)

UnisawGuy said:


> I use 2 of these in my shop, and have them plugged into switched outlets for my overhead lights. 1 switch has half the overhead lights, 1 fan and a radio. The other switch has the other half of the lights and 1 fan. The switches are on separate circuit breakers.


 
You can see where mine is plugged in so that was really convenient. And I mounted it upside down so I can easily reach the 3-speed switch. The fan is located on the outfeed side of my table saw so no danger of bumping into it; besides, it's 6'4" to the bottom and I'm 5'10".


----------



## rinn69 (Feb 12, 2016)

I was thinking of getting and actual air cleaner and wasn't thrilled with the price of those....and then saw these. AT first, I thought, yeah, right...like that's going to work... But after seeing the dirty filter on difalkner's--- WOW !!! Off to Walmart for a fan and filters !! 


Ridiculously simple and effective !!! LOVE IT !!!


----------



## epicfail48 (Mar 27, 2014)

Man, your way is way fancier than mine! I just duct tape the filter on my fan, although I get the feeling filter changes are easier for you


----------



## trentwilson43056 (Nov 10, 2015)

*Duct Tape*



epicfail48 said:


> Man, your way is way fancier than mine! I just duct tape the filter on my fan, although I get the feeling filter changes are easier for you


 Gotta love that duct tape.


----------



## difalkner (Nov 27, 2011)

epicfail48 said:


> Man, your way is way fancier than mine! I just duct tape the filter on my fan, although I get the feeling filter changes are easier for you


LOL! Yep, a whole lot easier than duct tape. No fasteners or keepers, the filters just slide right out. I usually vacuum them one time then throw them away when they get dirty the second time. And since the unit swivels on the ceiling I can direct the air where I want if it is interfering with something I'm doing.


----------



## hwebb99 (Nov 27, 2012)

I find it to be more effective to walk outside, put on a respirator, and break out the leaf blower. This method cleans a filter nearly good as new. Vacuuming cleans them marginal at best.


----------



## difalkner (Nov 27, 2011)

hwebb99 said:


> I find it to be more effective to walk outside, put on a respirator, and break out the leaf blower. This method cleans a filter nearly good as new. Vacuuming cleans them marginal at best.


You are correct, good point.


----------



## dat (Nov 11, 2010)

hwebb99 said:


> I find it to be more effective to walk outside, put on a respirator, and break out the leaf blower. This method cleans a filter nearly good as new. Vacuuming cleans them marginal at best.



that's how I clean my shop, put up everything, turn on the exhaust fan then start at the front with a leaf blower and work towards the fan in the back, stop at the fridge for a beer as I go back out the front and let it settle a little, then repeat


----------



## dat (Nov 11, 2010)

saying that, I do sweep up and clean, but the leaf blower does get used in the shop after the sweeping is done to get rid of settled dust


----------



## Jack1961 (Nov 30, 2014)

I like using the fan with filter in my shop when I'm welding.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Ged313 (Mar 15, 2016)

That's a great idea - I love that!
Ged


----------



## sanchez (Feb 18, 2010)

Hey, I have one of those too!


----------



## trentwilson43056 (Nov 10, 2015)

sanchez said:


> Hey, I have one of those too!


 You got the kind with the roll up windows.


----------



## mat 60 (Jul 9, 2012)

A trailer fan in a plywood box with filters works great also... Duck tape is your friend.


----------



## mat 60 (Jul 9, 2012)

mat 60 said:


> A furnace fan in a plywood box with filters works great also... Duck tape is your friend.


..Fixed it..


----------



## trentwilson43056 (Nov 10, 2015)

*Duct Tape*



mat 60 said:


> A trailer fan in a plywood box with filters works great also... Duck tape is your friend.


It behoves us all to be on friendly terms with duct tape and zip ties.lol


----------



## CheezyRiderAZ (Feb 22, 2020)

A furnace fan in a plywood box with filters works great also... Duck tape is your friend.


mat 60 said:


> ..Fixed it..



A furnace fan in a plywood box with filters works great also... DUCT tape is your friend.


I fixed it.....:smile2:


----------

